# New Forum Slogan



## Shady*

I know there aren't a lot of Bucks fans here, but this forum needs a new slogan. It wouldn't make any sense to keep "Ford Driven" when T.J. Ford isn't even on the team anymore.

Any ideas?


----------



## Pain5155

CV and AB, Best combo in the NBA.


----------



## jdlhi

"Redd Light District"

:biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, they also need their colors and that logo changed to the new ones

I mentioned this in that CV-Ford trade thread, but how about "Blood Redd"
Just something that popped into my head then. Don't know if it's that good or not.


----------



## narek

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, they also need their colors and that logo changed to the new ones
> 
> I mentioned this in that CV-Ford trade thread, but how about "Blood Redd"
> Just something that popped into my head then. Don't know if it's that good or not.


Not bad. 

Or Redd-y for the Next Level?


----------



## Dissonance

narek said:


> Not bad.
> 
> Or Redd-y for the Next Level?



Pretty good. Once we get enough we could do a poll with all the suggestions in here.


----------



## L

"Buzzer Beaters are Redd"
"Basketball Blood runs Redd"(actually a blueish color but u know what i mean)
"One Championship will be 15 Bucks please"

Ok im bored.


----------



## Shady*

jdlhi said:


> "Redd Light District"
> 
> :biggrin:


I like this one.


----------



## Saint Baller

jdlhi said:


> "Redd Light District"
> 
> :biggrin:


 I vote that


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, I like Redd Light District too. No poll needed then, I guess. haha.


----------



## apelman42

narek said:


> Not bad.
> 
> Or Redd-y for the Next Level?


I like this one the best... as it identifies the uniforms, our star player, and the direction our team is heading.

I don't get "Redd Light District"...sounds pretty clownish to me.


----------



## Dissonance

A red-light district is like a common place for things that are considered taboo or not in an every day life or surroundings. It can apply to how like Redd is not common or everywhere, and can be found just in Milwaukee or something of that nature. But I think it's creative.

Reddy for next level, is all right, but sounds kinda cartoonish for some reason.


----------



## MRedd22

jdlhi said:


> "Redd Light District"
> 
> :biggrin:


Vote


----------



## JCB

I like "Redd Light District"


----------



## ChadWick

I like "Redd Light District" or we could have "Redd-y For the Playoffs" or "Get that Trophy Redd-y"..haha...or I dont know bout this one but maybe sumthing like "Mo Trophy's" or "Mo Redd" Mo as in Maurice Williams, and Mo Redd as in like more of M.Redd..and Mo as in More Trophys..Idk, those were just poppin' in my head..


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

jdlhi said:


> "Redd Light District"
> 
> :biggrin:


Yes :banana:


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

I was thinking "The Young Bucks". It has both literal and figurative meanings.

Or, "The Young Bucks are Reddy" so we're wording up both AB/CV and Michael Redd :yes:


----------



## Waukee

"Young guns be buckin'"...that was the motto at old forum I was at. :biggrin:


----------



## Shady*

Everyone likes Redd Light District.

How do you change it? Do the CMs do it? Admins?


----------



## narek

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Everyone likes Redd Light District.
> 
> How do you change it? Do the CMs do it? Admins?


I should know that, shouldn't I? I'll ask.


----------



## Dissonance

narek said:


> I should know that, shouldn't I? I'll ask.



ask when they're going to update the colors and logo too :biggrin:


----------



## narek

Dissonance19 said:


> ask when they're going to update the colors and logo too :biggrin:


No, no, not the new colors! :biggrin: 

It'll be like Christmas here every day. But I'll ask.


----------



## Pain5155

how about Charlie V is the Future.


----------



## naibsel

hmmmm... just gauging response. i hope u find it as corny as i do.

"Its time to Bo-get 'em"


and yes i do realise thats not how u spell his name


----------



## Dissonance

naibsel said:


> hmmmm... just gauging response. i hope u find it as corny as i do.
> 
> "Its time to Bo-get 'em"
> 
> 
> and yes i do realise thats not how u spell his name


do you realize that is not how you spell his name?


j/k :biggrin:


----------



## jdlhi

When will the final decision be made on the name?


----------



## Dissonance

jdlhi said:


> When will the final decision be made on the name?



I think it's pretty much set on Redd Light District. Someone just needs to change it.


----------



## Shady*

Did you ask?


----------



## narek

Shady™ said:


> Did you ask?


The request has been made. It'll take a bit.


----------



## Shady*

How long?


----------



## Dissonance

If this place needs another mod, I can help, if need be.


----------



## narek

Shady™ said:


> How long?


I'm not sure. I will check again.


----------



## narek

The Admins haven't responded to our request made via spongyfungy. Spongyfungy says he'll keep asking until they do.


----------



## Drk Element

jdlhi said:


> "Redd Light District"
> 
> :biggrin:


Thats awesome, I'm goin with that.


----------



## MRedd22

How long does it take to change a damn slogan..proabably 5 seconds


----------



## soonerterp

narek said:


> No, no, not the new colors! :biggrin:
> 
> It'll be like Christmas here every day. But I'll ask.


Well there goes "It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas ... " as a slogan.

And actually the new color scheme is nice -- coming from someone who's completely impartial.


----------



## drexlersdad

:greatjob:


2dumb2live said:


> "One Championship will be 15 Bucks please"


this gets my vote


----------



## danred7

"Pabst Redd Ribbon"
"F Disney Land...I'm going to Summer Fest!!!!"
"...curse like a Sailor, drink like a Mick..."
"TJ Who?!?!"
"ReddruM - MurddeR"

bored

"Our PG can Shoot"
"Buck the Ref's"


----------



## narek

MRedd22 said:


> How long does it take to change a damn slogan..proabably 5 seconds


Probably. 

But alas, I can't do it.


----------



## 36 Karat

Redd Light District is probably the hottest thing I have heard so far. My vote goes for "Terrible trading, clueless, unbelievably stupid Management-Driven". I gotta get over that TJ trade, soon.


----------



## MRedd22

I see it finally got changed..good job


----------



## Dissonance

MRedd22 said:


> I see it finally got changed..good job



it did??? I see the same thing from before

edit: oh they did it on the divisional threads before you click onto here. And shouldn't "light' be capitolized?


----------



## narek

Dissonance19 said:


> it did??? I see the same thing from before
> 
> edit: oh they did it on the divisional threads before you click onto here. And shouldn't "light' be capitolized?


It's progress though!


----------



## 36 Karat

Ya, how bout the "L" gets fixed? Good to see it got through though.


----------



## Shady*

What about the forum banner?


----------

